# Zombie Growls, Grunts, or Groans?



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm looking to add a small variety of sounds to my Casa Fear Groundbreaker, and I can't seem to find a suitable Zombie noise.

Does anyone have a heads up on any cool Zombie sounds?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I know Dark Lord will reply with a few from his own collection, but I highly recommend the Poison Props Monsters & Zombies CD of sounds! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17


----------

